# band-aid solution / solutions



## SKI27

How would you say that something is a "band-aid solution" for a larger problem?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## archijacq

un expédient
une solution de replâtrage


----------



## edwingill

une solution d'attente? ou rafistolage?


----------



## archijacq

familièrement:
un cataplasme sur une jambe de bois


----------



## JeanDeSponde

edwingill said:


> une solution d'attente? ou rafistolage?


Je dirais aussi _une solution d'attente_, _provisoire - band-aid_ indique la solution dans l'urgence, en attendant mieux, non ?


----------



## fraisefrancaise

Hi everyone,

I can't think of a way to say "band-aid solutions" in a political context in French. Here's a definition that fits into what I'm looking for:

 A band-aid solution is a quick fix incapable of dealing with problems of a large scale, providing temporary relief only, and usually, inadequate temporary relief at that.

Anyone know what the correct term is in French? Is there an equivalent? All I can think of is "Opération médiatique" which is obviously different.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeanbar

Ca peut être du rafistolage, une solution d'urgence.


----------



## fraisefrancaise

Thanks for your suggestions Jeanbar. "solution d'urgence" I think is a good translation, however, I feel it isn't as strong as "band-aid solution" in a political context, i.e. politicians who only propose band-aid solutions but never propose large-scale, long-term solutions that get to the bottom of social problems.

Another translation would be "solution superficielle", but I feel like I've heard a stronger expression in the news here in France, an actual term, but it won't come to me! It's a little frustrating.

If anyone else has suggestions, please help! Thanks!


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

salut Fraise

On est tous d'accord que "band-aid solution" fait référence au disque enregistré à l'initiative de Bob Geldof et Midge Ure fin 84, et est une expression péjorative pour désigner "un cautère sur une jambe de bois".
Du coup, je pense à des expressions comme "solution ponctuelle/à court terme", qui m'ont l'air de bien coller à la définition en anglais de ton post d'ouverture.

HTH


----------



## OLN

Gérard Napalinex said:


> On est tous d'accord que "band-aid solution" fait référence au disque enregistré à l'initiative de Bob Geldof et Midge Ure fin 84


Je ne suis pas convaincue. 
_Band-Aid _est une marque de pansement comme Leucoplaste  (le jeu de mots "aide venant d'un groupe" vient bien plus tard, en référence au pansement et sans connotation péjorative), un traitement par définition superficiel et temporaire et qui ne s'attaque pas au mal que l'on sait plus profond.

_Solution superficielle_ _temporaire _me semble bien.
_cache-misère_ est probablement trop fort ; _un cautère sur une jambe de bois_ est exagéré car décrit une solution carrément absurde et inutile.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hello,
Jeanbar's "rafistolage" has been ignored but, for me, it seems to be the right word.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

I, too, think "rafistolage" is good. Alternatively, I would suggest "des solutions de fortune" (makeshift solutions).


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> I, too, think "rafistolage" is good. Alternatively, I would suggest "des solutions de fortune" (makeshift solutions).


Sémantiquement parlant, ces propositions sont tout à fait pertinentes.
Toutefois, sur le plan lexical, Fraise nous a rappelé qu'il s'agit d'un discours "politique", pour lequel les expressions ci-dessus me semblent quelque peu familières.


----------



## fraisefrancaise

I think I'm going to go with "solutions de fortune". I felt like there was a better equivalent, but I can't think of it, so maybe it doesn't exist!!

Thank you to everyone for your help!


----------



## Cath.S.

_Des cache-misères_ ?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Ce matin, à peine éveillé, je vois émerger de la brume: "des expédients".
Colle-ce ?


----------



## Keith Bradford

OLN a raison de ne pas être convaincu.  Band-aid is an American brand-name for a *sticking-plaster (un pansement adhésif)* in the form of a small band (= _bande_) or piece of bandage (= _bandage_).  Donc : "Remède trop petit pour une grande plaie".

Rien à voir avec Bob Geldof !


----------



## WillHelpIfICan

solutions cosmétiques, d'appoint ?


----------



## SteveRusso

According to Wiktionary, President Sarkozy once used in one of his speeches "un cataplasme sur une jambe de bois".

http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/cataplasme_sur_une_jambe_de_bois


----------



## edwingill

"solutions d'attente"


----------



## WillHelpIfICan

SteveRusso said:


> According to Wiktionary, President Sarkozy once used in one of his speeches "un cataplasme sur une jambe de bois".
> 
> http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/cataplasme_sur_une_jambe_de_bois



Great find!

*solution-cataplasme* neatly sums it up I'd say.


----------



## OLN

Un cautère sur une jambe de bois a été discuté plus haut ; qui dit "sur une jambe de bois" décrit un remède totalement inutile car absurde, ce qui ne correspond pas à _band-aid_. Je n'adhère pas, si j'ose dire. 
_Une solution cataplasme_, avec _cataplasme_ en adjectif apposé (sans trait d'union) a l'air mieux inspiré.


----------



## Cath.S.

I like WillHelpIfICan' s _cosmétiques_, _des mesures cosmétiques_ sounds good to me.
But since we do not have a complete sentence, it really is hard to know for sure what fits best.


----------



## agi83ml

"Solutions temporaires" was the first thing that came to mind...

Also, TERMIUM has a few suggestions:


solutions symboliques 
solutions d'urgence
solutions insignifiantes
EDIT: "solutions insuffisantes" could work as well.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Many, if not most of the propositions made so far seem much too polite and formal to me. The original phrase is derisory and informal, verging on the familiar. A political context does not automatically imply formality. (I seem to remember a certain President being criticised for his use of an familiar version of a certain language).


----------



## byerlikaya

Suggestion: direct translation of term " palliative solutions" may be quite useful.


----------



## Cath.S.

byerlikaya said:


> Suggestion: direct translation of term " palliative solutions" may be quite useful.


Bonne idée, byerlikaya,  dans ce cas je dirais simplement *des palliatifs*.


----------



## OLN

_ mesure palliative, palliatif _rend bien l'idée.

Je pensais aussi à un autre terme : un saupoudrage. Je me demande si ce type de solution (financière, normalement) n'est pas à la fois insuffisante et clairsemée. Dans le contexte, _rafistolage_ proposé tout au début par Jeanbar sonne mieux.


----------



## Meille

Un remède broche à foin?


----------



## OLN

Meille said:


> Un remède broche à foin ?


On dirait quelque chose de rustique et de grossier.  L'image m'échappe.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

OLN said:


> _"broche à foin"_:  L'image m'échappe.


Essaye d'imaginer une broche qu'on utiliserait pour transporter le foin - c'est comparable à une fourchette pour manger la soupe... ça ne marche pas très bien, ou alors il faut avoir une petite faim et une grosse patience.
Cela dit, en tant que francophone hexagonal, je ne connaissais pas l'expression, qui fleure bon la Belle Province !


----------



## OLN

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Essaye d'imaginer une broche qu'on utiliserait pour transporter le foin - c'est comparable à une fourchette pour manger la soupe... ça ne marche pas très bien, ou alors il faut avoir une petite faim et une grosse patience.


Merci Gérard. J'avais compris "remède excessif" à gros sabots.
Si je comprends bien, "remède broche à foin" décrit alors plutôt une solution inadaptée que palliative.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

En effet.
Je crois d'ailleurs que le fil glisse vers palliatif (de pallier=remplacer), alors que le sens le plus important dans "band-aid solution" me semble "dérisoire/inadapté".
What I mean here is that on peut trouver des palliatifs de qualité, alors que "band-aid solution", comme rappelé par UncleBob, est une moquerie pure d'une solution ratée.


----------



## Meille

"Broche à foin" is baling wire (or twine). Trying to fix something by tying it up with twine is an inadequate, temporary solution.


----------



## Cath.S.

Gérard Napalinex said:


> En effet.
> Je crois d'ailleurs que le fil glisse vers palliatif (de pallier=remplacer), alors que le sens le plus important dans "band-aid solution" me semble "dérisoire/inadapté".
> What I mean here is that on peut trouver des palliatifs de qualité, alors que "band-aid solution", comme rappelé par UncleBob, est une moquerie pure d'une solution ratée.


C'est pour cette raison que je trouve que _emplâtre/cataplasme sur une jambe de bois_ était un bon équivalent.


----------

